# Need some guidance regarding education...



## randomdude1138 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm trying to plan effectively for my future, here. I may be an Inside Wireman apprentice here in the near future, and I'd like to go to school on the nights/weekends to get an Associates degree using my Montgomery GI Bill.

Yes, I know I can use the GI Bill to get paid extra through my apprenticeship. But I don't want to. I can make more money from the program by going to school. A lot more.

So assuming I get this apprenticeship, what are some courses I should take? What degree path would best compliment my training and experience later as a Journeyman? What would make me a more desirable employee? Management? Engineering? Maybe another trade like welding or machining? Computers? I'm really curious as to what I could specialize in and what advancement opportunities there will be if I become a Journeyman.

Edit: I want to make over $100,000 per year at some point in my future. What will get me there the fastest when coupled with being a Journeyman Inside Wireman?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Certainly engineering. You couldn't go wrong having a EE and a journey card.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

randomdude1138 said:


> Edit: I want to make over $100,000 per year at some point in my future. What will get me there the fastest when coupled with being a Journeyman Inside Wireman?


Skip being an electrician then and focus on school. Networking and studying. Read those books on how to make friends and influence people. Go to college in a large city with lots of opportunities. Network while in college. Join clubs, groups. Find out where the people that have money spend time, business groups whatever. Join those groups. Get a job at a company that does what you want to be doing. Keep your nose clean. Don't party to much. I just lined out the next 5 years of your life. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## randomdude1138 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay well I'm locked into a smaller town. I'm engaged with a baby due this week and we're currently living paycheck to paycheck. So I'm certainly not going to pass up the apprenticeship which will literally double my current salary. Even if it's not a permanent thing and even if I don't become a journeyman for whatever reason, it'll definitely get the bills paid for now.

Either I get the apprenticeship or I don't and I keep working my crappy job and go to school for whatever I want come fall.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Randomdude,you should get out of your 5 year apprenticeship with an associates degree worth of credit hours.Talk to the JATC,as well as the local junior college that the apprenticeship works in conjunction with.Try to co-ordinate what you want to study now,with the credits you'll receive through your apprenticeship.

Also,there is scholarship money available to members in good standing who want to pursue careers tied in somehow to our trade,i.e. electrical engineer,construction management,etc.Good luck.


----------

